# Longboy's Stirling Models.



## Longboy (Nov 19, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHN__yXMqm4[/ame]  This 2 cyl. engine features water cooling and also intersecting linkages characteristic of the Robinson Patent engines from the 1880's thou my engine is not of that design.


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 19, 2009)

WOW!!!!! 

Did you make all those models?
Or are they kits you assembled?

If you made all of them they are truly amazing!!!

Some tutorials or build logs would be truly appreciated!!!
I am sure i am not alone in this!

Andrew


----------



## Longboy (Nov 19, 2009)

......No kits here, they are all scratch built efforts. Some are standardized configurations, others are my own custom design while a couple are other hobbyists designs I copied ( Beam & Camel) and acknowlege in the videos.  Dave.


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 19, 2009)

Quite beautiful, Longboy. Both of them!


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 19, 2009)

Soooooooooo beautiful!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Please, show a build log for your next engine!


----------



## ariz (Nov 20, 2009)

stunning engine, very very nice :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Longboy (Nov 20, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWMHCIpZyng50[/ame]                                                   With its operating cylinders hung under the deck, the prominate feature of this model is a 4.75 inch dia. flywheel. A slot driven (Scotch Yoke) 90 degree con rod to the displacer cylinder sets up the phasing while its curvilinear travel commands an oscillating cylinder assembly used with a strait displacer push rod. A conventional vertical beam joins the power cylinder to the flywheel.


----------



## cobra428 (Nov 20, 2009)

Longboy,
Very nice Stirlings :bow: I like.
Tony


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 21, 2009)

WOW !! Beautiful engines !! :bow: :bow:

Mike


----------



## Longboy (Nov 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi49e-fEz6I[/ame] A compact pedestal mount beam Stirling with a twist! With twin power cylinders, this motor is the reversed configuration of my "THREE" engine. Modeled after the popular HOG beam engine made in Germany.


----------

